# Doggie Diarrhea



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

Not the most pleasant subject to discuss, but I would love some feedback. The last two mornings I have awoken to diarrhea all over the family room carpet. Bodie is eating the same diet and isn't eating large amounts of grass so I'm confused. This happened once before and the vet said it was probably an upset colon. At that time I added pure pumpkin to his diet. On his last walk yesterday he had a solid, normal poo so I thought he was better. Are Havs more susceptible to stomach issues? I may feed him boiled chicken, rice and pumpkin for a few days. I've also read that you should not feed them anything for 24 hours to let the stomach settle. Just water. Is that safe for these little guys?


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

My little fellow went to the vet for this a couple weeks ago. The vet gave probiotics to sprinkle on his food. 

It wasn't sudden. I switched from lean rabbit raw food to duck, AND gave him a raw bone and was surprised to see he had consumed all the marrow in one day. I am sure if he had peed on his pad (instead of chewed it) I would have seen oil around the spot like french fries on a paper towel. When I switched back to rabbit and then pork, his issues corrected. I would have a hard time not feeding my dog for 24 hours, especially if he eats with the enthusiasm that my pup demonstrates.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

This issue of upset stomachs seems to come up regularly on the forum. I think probably one factor is one with all toy dogs, they have little stomachs etc and things that bigger dogs pass off, seems to affect them. Slight changes in food, even opening a new bag of the same food, can throw them off slightly. Probiotics (to get the right bacteria mix in their guts), care with any treats or new food, and resort to the bland rice and boiled chicken seems to be what most people use with 24 hour fast to start to deal with it. If it is bloody or goes on for a few days, trip to vet important because they can dehydrate fast. Also stress situations can trigger a bout of soft poo or diarrhea. Obviously, you need to watch closely to be sure it isn't an underlying problem but the occasional bout of digestive issues seems fairly common. it is almost reassuring to see how often people post concerns about it. Cassie had problems with over indulging with bully sticks so she no longer gets them ... we observed closely what seemed to be associated with problems. Sometimes it is impossible to figure out what causes a short run of runs (same with humans, I guess!)


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly has had her fair share of GI issues. I have never fasted her for diarrhea, but I did when she was vomiting. When Molly gets diarrhea I immediately go to a bland diet. I have found that Molly does not get better with boiled chicken and I now have eliminated it totally from her diet. I use boiled ground beef, baby food beef, sweet potatoes, pumpkin, and rice until the stool normalizes. Then I gradually get her back on her regular food. I also use a daily probiotic. If the bland diet doesn't seem to be doing the trick I always take her in to the vet to have a stool sample checked, temperature taken, and check for dehydration. After several months of GI issues and vet visits my vet wanted to start her on prescription food. Molly would not eat it and before trying another brand I told my vet I wanted to try a limited ingredient diet first. This has worked well for Molly so far. I just have to be sure to keep her on a single protein for both food and treats. I also don't give her any people food because even fruits or vegetables can set off her symptoms. I agree that stress can be a trigger, too. I found that out when I tried to board Molly outside of our home when we went away for a weekend. Good luck to you and your dog.


----------

